# Keeping records of coil builds — RTA and RDA — vaping



## Waine (19/4/17)

I want to know if I am the only guy that does this? As you may know, I am a coil building fanatic.

On my iPhone, I keep notes of every single build on each RTA and RDA. I write comments on how it vapes. This gives me a great personal data base to draw off for future builds and to learn how certain wires and build configurations work.

Just to share: I use a pro forma that is easy to remember. So, most vaping gear is made in China, right? And picture Chinese people wearing "wigs" and cooking in a"woc". (Although it's spelled Wok) So the key letters are: "WIGSWOC"

W
I
G
S
W
O
C

Which supports the required information as such:

Wire:
ID:
Gauge:
Single or dual:
Wraps:
Ohms:
Comments:

It's a bit OCD, I know, but very easy to punch out on the notes. In the comments part I record how the build performs and also what juice I am using. I just copy and paste to the new note under the folder of the tank and amend as I build. If I want to discuss a build in a thread, then I copy and paste from my notes.

Does anyone else keep a record of their builds? If so how? 

Here is an example of my coil building notes:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (19/4/17)

This is so OCD... I'm your biggest fan!!

Will begin implementing shortly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

@Waine - you are not alone 

When I got my Reos in 2014, I started a spreadsheet for my RM2 coils. I did the same as you - i also had to take note of the coil positioning, because it influenced the vape so much. And I also had to note the wicking material. Made notes as I vaped.

Tried many coils, just varying one thing at a time, until I found the favourite setups for my most used juices.

Nowadays I don't experiment as much - and have gone from the (computer bound) spreadsheet to a mobile text app. But I still make notes each time I replace a coil of exactly what its specs are and resistance is. (Each atty has its own text file) Most of the time I am just "repeating" a previous winning setup, so there aren't many "unknowns" and discoveries to take note of while vaping it...

But it's all in place for me to do experiments whenever I need to....

Edit
PS -
By the way, I used to log and track a lot more than just coils 
Refills, juice consumption across multiple devices - and battery life (in time, mls and what the voltage was when I took it out). My gosh I did this for quite a long time.... Stopped all the excessive tracking after VapeCon last year - on 1 Sep 2016 actually - and "broke free". Its been great! But the coil notes continue...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/17)

I salute you @Waine! Everyone should do this... I don't because I'm too lazy... and I'm not into finicity building of coils and it is a labour of love but not one I have the patience or the dexterity for. So I order very specific coils for specific RTA's and RDA's from experts... 

As it is I have to concentrate enough just installing my premade coils and not cocking them up during the install and wicking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

My vaping data base holds all pertinent info and specs of every aspect of my vaping for over four years in a simple format that I can refer to if needed. I learned many new things along the way from the data base itself. By earning the data base myself it taught me all the how to's for my own personal vaping so well that they became second nature, and diving into something totally new to me can usually be successful right from the start. Getting there was a long road of speculation, research, trail and error and overhauls fueled by my all too often scientific, analytical, logical mind. But the rewards have offset the endless uncountable hours I have put into it to the point that I don't have a need put the long hours into it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (19/4/17)

Sjew! I thought I was alone on this...Now I feel normal again. Well, slightly more normal. 

I won't start on my record keeping of DIY juice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (19/4/17)

Ok, this is great news. There are more people out there keeping notes. 

Fortunately for me, I have found the best builds for my limited collection of atties, in my opinion, so now I just use them. When I go over to new flavour profiles or new atties, I will make notes on the builds tested in each of them again. haha. 

I also keep notes on my batteries, cycles, once every month I perform the Battery doctor aswell, that also gives me the mAh test for each cell. This test is also very re-assuring that you get the battery as advertised, warning bells should come on, I think, if you buy a 25A, 1980 mAh cell and it measures 2500mAh .... Sure I do lose one charge cycle per test, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## zadiac (19/4/17)

Waine said:


> Sjew! I thought I was alone on this...Now I feel normal again. Well, slightly more normal.
> 
> I won't start on my record keeping of DIY juice.
> 
> ...



"Nobody got time fo dat!"

I just rip 'em out and chuck them away and put the next ones in. Don't care about recording any data about it. I just want to vape vape VAPE!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (19/4/17)

Waine said:


> I won't start on my record keeping of DIY juice.


Please do


----------



## Petrus (19/4/17)

@Waine, what a wonderful thread, I am so full of shit, I only do squonking, and every atty got a specific build related to the juice on a mod, and I don't mix. When I found another winner juice, I rather purchase another atty and mod and dedicate it. So yes, to keep records if you build is very important.


----------



## Huffapuff (19/4/17)

Sheesh! You guys have way too much time on your hands

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (20/4/17)

Waine said:


> I want to know if I am the only guy that does this? As you may know, I am a coil building fanatic.
> 
> On my iPhone, I keep notes of every single build on each RTA and RDA. I write comments on how it vapes. This gives me a great personal data base to draw off for future builds and to learn how certain wires and build configurations work.
> 
> ...


I give you props for your initiative.Makes all the sense in the world. I'M just too lazy and disorganized.Thakfully wire's cheap and I like building.Just too old to change.


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/4/17)

Jeez guys. Talk about OCD lol... Welcome to the OCD club. First rule is that there must be a second rule so that there is an even number of rules


----------



## Daniel (20/4/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Jeez guys. Talk about OCD lol... Welcome to the OCD club. First rule is that there must be a second rule so that there is an even number of rules



It's OCO , it's an ORDER not a Dis-Order

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (20/4/17)

Hi @Waine - I Understand.

Been doing this in order to eventually have the mods and Tanks perform at their optimum.

Also all captured on Notes.

Serpent Mini 22 - TroPeach
Single RTA Coil Build
Wire : Stainless St'l 316L
Type : Wire
Gauge : 24Ga
ID : 2.5mm
Wraps : 6
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 4mm
Ohms : 0.27
Watts : 24 to 32
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : TroPeach-v1
eJuice Mix : 65/35

And process recipes before capturing on ELC

TroPeach-v1 -
Costarica (Mango) FA - 2%
Golden Pineapple CAP - 5%
Marshmallow CAP - 3%
Vanilla Bean I/Cr'm CAP - 4%
Peach (Juicy) TFA - 8%
65/35 - 2 Weeks

It's all very helpful data and you can refer to it at any time.

My thoughts were that a lot of money has been spent getting everything set up and going and I didn't want to loose any info in getting everything to work at their best.

Anyway that's my 2c.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (20/4/17)

Nice one @Max

How's this for OCD? So not only do I keep 100% records on eliquid recepies dot com, but for each recipe I make, I record it on my iPhone Notes.

Here is a random example:

Cream Cracker Custard Slice (6mg—100ml)

Source: My own creation 

Common Name: as above

My name: Same

Date made: 2016-11-24

Amount made: 100ml
VG/PG ratio: 60/40
VG Dilutant: 43.33ml
PG Dilutant: 19ml
Nicotine, 6mg: 16.67ml (VG)
Butterscotch TFA 1% 1ml
DX Graham Cracker TFA 3% 3ml
DX Vanilla Cupcake TFA 6% 6ml
French Vanilla TFA 4% 4ml
Vanilla Custard TFA 5% 5ml
Vanilla Swirl TFA 3% 3ml

Checked on calculator = ml 100%

Comments: I added a bit more nicotine as indicated by a plus sign on the bottle.

Steep 4-5 weeks

If satisfied with recipe, can label be printed?

Re check on Elr calculator 

2017-01-01 

Tasted. A bit too bold. However, ito flavor, this is one of the most well balanced, nicest tasting ejuice I have made. I used my own idea. Very impressed.

2017-01-21

Still loving this juice. One of the best deserts I have made.

2017-04-03

This mixed with my Butterscotch with some zero flavor is very nice on a dripper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

